# Battalion30five xmas party



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Firstly, I would like to thank Mook for allowing us to share this event on this forum. Great guy - and we appreciate your support. 

As many of you may have seen - Battalion30fives Xmas Party last year was a huge success. We are back inside that Black Hangar again this year, and its destined to be bigger than the last.

Over 150 GTRs last year and we got almost all parked inside. Lol.

This event is exclusive to GTR owners - and we would like to welcome members of this forum to attend and join in the party. (Non GTRs will not have access to the premises unless authorised before hand by Admin - in which case your details including vehicle details will be listed with the marshalls at the entry gate as expected guests.) 

As last year - we will have a burger van on site, so hot food is at hand 

Date: 03rd December 2016

Time: 12pm

Venue: Black Hangar Studios, Lasham Airfield, Alton GU34 5SG

Please could anyone who is interested in coming list their names below so we can be prepared with the extra numbers for parking and catering purposes.

Once again - thank you to Mook and his Admin team for the support 

Any questions - Please Ask.

Rocky

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------

